# Public Invited to Visit Reopened Bird Center



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Sportsmens Migratory Bird Center (SMBC) located at Magee Marsh Wildlife Area has been reopened according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

